# 2 okuma magda 45 dx



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

These are pretty much brand new 1 was used 1 time last year on a 3 day trip to olcott the other was spooled with copper and never used. Both have upgraded drags and handles. Only thing wrong is one has 250 the other 300 written on top for the lengths of copper they had. 45 per reel, if you buy both I'll throw in shipping if needed or pickup in Wellington lorain county. You can also text me 440 522 5940























Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

jmyers8 said:


> These are pretty much brand new 1 was used 1 time last year on a 3 day trip to olcott the other was spooled with copper and never used. Both have upgraded drags and handles. Only thing wrong is one has 250 the other 300 written on top for the lengths of copper they had. 45 per reel, if you buy both I'll throw in shipping if needed or pickup in Wellington lorain county. You can also text me 440 522 5940
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PUT A PRICE ON THE THREAD PLEASE


----------



## BankAngler (Aug 20, 2008)

Sent you a pm. I'll take them.


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Sold to bank angler ease close thanks ogf!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

